# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Looking for FOSSHAPE Mount Photos

## B.Jeffrey

Hi- Looking for some photos using FOSSHAPE for mounts or manniquins. These could be in process construction and or finished mount displays.  Hoping somebody here might have something.  One of our dealers University Products needs them for their new catalog.  Best contact for me is info@wonderflexworld.com  And if anyone might need some free samples to evaluate....just need a mailing address.
Appreciate the help.
Brian Jeffrey
Brentwood NH USA
www.fosshape.com
www.wonderflexworld.com

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hey Brian,

Did you put this request out on the mountmakers group?

----------


## Jamie Hascall

Hi Brian,

Sorry to take so long to get back to you on this question. Here is a link to a Flickr gallery documenting a mannequin I made with Fosshape 600 about two years ago. I'd be happy to talk more about the plusses and minuses of working with the material.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/2420426...7625951028606/

Jamie Hascall
Chief Preparator
Museum of NM Exhibits
Santa Fe

----------

